# The Colt New Frontier...



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Up until a year or so ago, I had only one New Frontier. Since I consider the New Frontier the epitome of the Colt Single Actions, seemed I needed to rectify that situation. But these things are somewhat hard to find, and very pricey when they are found, usually way beyond my budget.

But, beginning last year, I was able to get one in a trade, then found one at a reasonable price, then just a couple of weeks ago found yet another. So, now four New Frontiers reside with me! Like these:



Two on left are .45 Colt, two on the Wright are .44 Specials. The second from left my latest acquisition, a .45, was such a bargain I have enough left to cut the barrel back, think to 4 3/4".

Love the .44 Special. these are my current .44 Specials, two Colts, a Ruger and an Uberti:



The Ruger, incidentally, is my everyday companion.

Bob Wright


----------



## Liz323 (Jul 9, 2014)

Beautiful guns. I've always wanted a Colt but unfortunately live in Massachusetts


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

Beautiful collection.


----------

